# Alternate models for ROUGH RIDERS



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello fellow Heritics:

Apologies if this isnt the correct forum and please move if it isnt.

As the title states Im looking for some alternate models to use as Rough Riders. I did a search but nothing popped up.

If anyone has any ideas, links or images It would be great. Im just looking to fill out my IG....

Cheers
Rayrod64


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, if you are looking for Horses, the Fantasy line is a great place to start looking.

Puppetswar makes some nice alternative motorcycle rough riders (and i would use them if i didnt have a box of Brets around)

http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=94 - 3 man box
http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=93 - single


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not bad but im thinking more cyber horse .....

thanks though.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I dunno about cyber horse (except maybe the mounted Empire Engineer, but you don't want to be buying a 20 dollar model for every individual guy).

I've seen people use Cold Ones as stand-ins.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

rayrod64 said:


> Not bad but im thinking more cyber horse .....
> 
> thanks though.


Well the obvious choice is these guys..

Death Korp Death Riders


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually toyed with the idea of cold ones since i do have a platon of Catachans. I have seen it done before but i think the riders looked a bit big on them.
Anyone else agree or have a example of one to show?

I did want to go the DKK way but its a little expensive. might still go that route they do look awesome, and i wanted to paint some for quite a while....


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I have no idea as far as cyber horses go, but id say Empire Pistoliers or Chaos Marauder Horsemen as a start, mixed up with guard bits. The Marauder Horsemen would probably look best with the boots and light armour on the legs and stuff.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably not what you want, but SM Scout bikers with Cadian bodies and heads looks good


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Empire pistoleers are one of the best sets to do this with, most of the kit can be used as is, only thing you need to get is lances and a few imperial guard items to tie the unit to your own guard army.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Make horses like steeds out of necrons! kit bash when in doubt


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

rayrod64 said:


> I actually toyed with the idea of cold ones since i do have a platon of Catachans. I have seen it done before but i think the riders looked a bit big on them.
> Anyone else agree or have a example of one to show?
> 
> I did want to go the DKK way but its a little expensive. might still go that route they do look awesome, and i wanted to paint some for quite a while....



I have done exactly this. 5 cold ones with catachan rider. Will post up some pictures, but will have to dig them out of the loft. If you use the dark elf legs and use catachan for the upper body, they look decent (you have to green stuff the feet to be a bit chunkier, but it certainly works!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Please feel free to post the pix whenever you get to them i would be intrested on how they look.


----------

